#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-02-28
<ubuntero_> !
<Aoshi> buenas tardes, alguien sabe cual es la causa de este error que me sale cuando trato de instalar ubuntu "linux disk error 20 ax=4280 drive ef" el PC al que trado de instalarlo es un PIV con 512 ram y DD 40 gb 
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-03-01
<SergioMeneses> llegue yo \o/
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, paso la peticion de la clave por la lista del concilio xD
<sepirothem> SergioMeneses, a que horas comienza la reunion
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, 9pm
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, dentro de 10min
<SergioMeneses> !time
<SergioMeneses> raro..
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, sepirothem como vamos?
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, q paso al fin con la capacitación=
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, \o
<sepirothem> Buenas noches despues de 1 mes...
<IngForigua> Holas
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, je!
<JoseGutierrez> buenas noches a todos
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ud toma la capacitacion de los muchachos de hollman al fin?
<IngForigua> E
<IngForigua> Ese hollman no hace todo completo
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ud no se habia propuesto?
<IngForigua> por mi de una
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, jajaja no es incompleto... es q ellos quieren participar mas
<SergioMeneses> y es logico
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, mira IngForigua se compromete :D
<IngForigua> yo a mi pandawan lo entrene bien o no sepirothem
<JoseGutierrez> si ya me habia comentado algo el
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, juan marquez era quien los iba a capacitar mas pero no ha aparecido
<IngForigua> Bueno sepirothem SergioMeneses JoseGutierrez que hacemos
<sepirothem> claor que si IngForigua
<IngForigua> mucha inasistencia hay un miembr0o del concilio que no da seNales de vida
<sepirothem> hey para los que no han visto
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, pues hagamos reunión porq hay q hacerlas
<sepirothem> https://picasaweb.google.com/juancabo/SoftwareLibreZentyalSab18Barranquilla#
<sepirothem> eso es una de las reuniones que hacemos todos los sabados a ca en quilla
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, super....
<SergioMeneses> ome lastima q aqui no sea así
<SergioMeneses> de panas
<IngForigua> estams 4 de 7
<JoseGutierrez> que bueno ese tipo de reuniones : )
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, es de bucaramanga cierto?
<sepirothem> todos los sabados discurimos temas
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, \o
<JoseGutierrez> yo soy de cali 
<SergioMeneses> q mas hermano
<DanielF> Buenas Noches
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, aaa oks
<IngForigua> 5 de 7
<SergioMeneses> entonces el otro padawan es el de bucara
<sepirothem> de interes con entrada libre... los duaños del bar jhonny maracas nos prestan las instalaciones 
<sepirothem> tenemos televisores de 52 pulgadas, internet, aire, y solo es que consumamos jejej cervecitas, pizza etc
<IngForigua> DanielF: Que ma sviejo tiene el concilio abandonado muchos compromisoso?
<SergioMeneses> super
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, si claro... como todos
<DanielF> si forigua, es que me estan entregando un cargo nuevo, hace 5 min sali
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos hay mucho por discutir... y el tiempo apremia
<DanielF> mujica?
<SergioMeneses> hagamos una lista de los temas a tratar
<sepirothem> COmencemos
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, no ha llegado
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, eso
<SergioMeneses> bueno q temas hay para tratar?
<SergioMeneses> tenemos los eventos...
<SergioMeneses> los horarios del concilio... pero lastimosamente no estamos en pleno
<IngForigua> bueno gente
<IngForigua> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/TODO
<IngForigua> DanielF: no se si vi el correo que mando julian
<IngForigua> que a que hora podiamos tner reuniones sin fallar
<sepirothem> SergioMeneses, IngForigua, les cuento que aca tengo como 100 cds entre 10.04 LTS y 10.10 + 10 de kubuntu 10.10
<DanielF> hoy me parece perfecto
<sepirothem> asi que por aca todo bien con cds para los eventos que hacemos los sabados y los que vienen
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, IngForigua DanielF JoseGutierrez toca participar... asi sea en la organizacion de los flisoles
<SergioMeneses> ya ese evento esta encima
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, hay tareas q no entiendo
<sepirothem> SergioMeneses, aca hay de todo hermano
<SergioMeneses> q tengo q ver yo con el flisol bucaramanga?
<JoseGutierrez> la verdad si me gustaria unirme a la causa de los eventos
<sepirothem> mas bien necesitamos ayuda
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: cuales
<IngForigua> DanielF: bien entonces responda la el correo de julian porfa
<DanielF> ok
<DanielF> como ordene
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, si concuerdo con IngForigua responda el email
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, jajaja no es para tener archivado eso :D
<IngForigua> :D
<IngForigua> Tenemos que renacer como concilio
<SergioMeneses> bueno IngForigua ud al fin responde por villavicencio cierto?
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: See
<sepirothem> SergioMeneses, hay oreden del dia
<sepirothem> ?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, cuantos miembros van con ud?
<IngForigua> Revisemos tareas pendiente porfa
<DanielF> ya lo envie
<IngForigua> DanielF: JoseGutierrez sepirothem SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, oks... si revisemos todo al corriente
<IngForigua> :D
<SergioMeneses> bueno miremos lo q hay pendiente https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/TODO
<DanielF> Forigua si ud va a ibague me le pego, el sabado en la tarde
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos la tarea cero la veo hecha... 
<SergioMeneses> q es andar actualizado
<SergioMeneses> la taera 1 esta en proceso
<SergioMeneses>  TAREA1: Coordinar la elecciòn del nuevo horario a través de la lista del concilio
<SergioMeneses> 	
<SergioMeneses> RESP: Julian Alarcon 
<SergioMeneses> la tarea2 tambien...
<SergioMeneses> andamos trabajando en eso.. pero estos dias no nos hemos reunido
<SergioMeneses>  TAREA2: Informar y estar al tanto de los avances de la unificacion de esfueros de los LoCos de habla hispana
<SergioMeneses> 	
<SergioMeneses> RESP: Sergio Meneses 
<IngForigua> Done
<IngForigua> Que nos dice SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> la verdad estos dias no nos hemos reunido...
<SergioMeneses> andamos es con lo de la ubuntu developer week.... bueno al menos esos locos...
<SergioMeneses> q por cierto empezo hoy xD
<DanielF> incluyase same
<IngForigua> tonc pendiente
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, no... me la he pasado enfermo estos dias y no he participado de eso...
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, aja
<SergioMeneses>  TAREA3: Realizar invitacion para que los miembros grupos de Ubuntu Colombia alternos se unan al http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=6244532521grupo oficial
<SergioMeneses> 	
<SergioMeneses> RESP: Cesar Gomez 
<SergioMeneses> cesar no vino...
<SergioMeneses> ese es el bucaro :D
<IngForigua> cesar cual es
<DanielF> mmmm
<IngForigua> que pena los ando conociendo
<IngForigua> el de bucaramanga?
<JoseGutierrez> esi
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, otro... si :D
<IngForigua> ahhhhh ya
<SergioMeneses> otro de sus futuros pupilos
<SergioMeneses> esa queda en espera
<IngForigua> JoseGutierrez: pidale la pola a hollman
<IngForigua> hahahaha
<JoseGutierrez> jajajaa
<SergioMeneses>  TAREA4: Definir ideas para ver que se debe hacer con las cuentas de Google Apps de Ubuntu Colombia (@ubuntu-co.com)
<SergioMeneses> 	
<SergioMeneses> RESP: TODOS 
<IngForigua> o si no el incumple el CoC
<DanielF> si ya que habla por radio y tdo
<IngForigua> Consultemos con la gente
<SergioMeneses> bueno lo de las cuentas de google no lo hemos manejado de la mejor manera
<IngForigua> depronto hay quienes lo usan a diario
<sepirothem> SergioMeneses, ya estan copadas todas la cuentas de google apps
<DanielF> lo de las cuentas de google apps. es verificar quienes las usan y si las usan
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, pero el team posee unas cuentas
<SergioMeneses> el q las maneja mas q todo es julian
<IngForigua> Quien la administra jorge calderon?
<JoseGutierrez> la verdad no me daba cuenta del uso de ese tipo de cuenta para la comunidad
<sepirothem> yo se.. porque aca las he visto
<SergioMeneses> ademas esta el buzz de uco... ese se usa a diario
<sepirothem> pero la pregunta es si ya se acabaron
<sepirothem> osea son solo 50?
<sepirothem> o son mas
<DanielF> mmmm yo uso las ubuntu-co, no tengo buzz
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, las cuentas es las cuentas de google a nombre del team
<SergioMeneses> docs, reader, buzz, wave etc
<SergioMeneses> espere copie lo q no era :s
<sepirothem> SergioMeneses, si esta bien pero como google solo te da 50 cuentas de correo quiero saber si estan todas copadas
<IngForigua> sepirothem: quien sabe quien administra eso
<IngForigua> creo que jorge calderon
<JoseGutierrez> muchachos pregunta,, que o cuales son los requisitos para registrarse en una cuenta de correo  como las que mencionan
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, sepirothem JoseGutierrez DanielF yo creo q deberiamos acabar con esas cuentas
<IngForigua> Yo no
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, porq no?
<sepirothem> yo tampoco
<SergioMeneses> solo los u-members tienen cuentas de ubuntu... y eso se puede ver mal
<JoseGutierrez> la verdad ni siquiera sabia que existia ese tipo de cuenta
<IngForigua> Porque me pareceria una dictadura si se quitan asi com0p asi
<sepirothem> porque es que por ahi podemos trabajar como grupo mas unidos
<IngForigua> Recuerden que solo representamos una comunidad
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, esas cuentas salieron sin el debido debate
<sepirothem> no se pienso aca
<DanielF> muchachos me paso un inconveniente ya vuuelvo
<IngForigua> No se no estaba presente
 * IngForigua pidio una y nanay
<SergioMeneses> no se... sepirothem no lo creo... para trabajar uso siempre la gmail... para eventos y eso doy la ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> sergiomeneses@ubuntu.com
<SergioMeneses> q yo sepa ningun team posee ese tipo de cuentas
<IngForigua> See
<IngForigua> huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<JoseGutierrez> si
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ?
<IngForigua> por borbotones
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, cuales?
<IngForigua> las de sus dominios o las de @ubuntu.com
<sepirothem> pero hay personas que tienen esa cuenta y nisiquiera pintan por aca
<SergioMeneses> claro las ubuntu.com son las de los umembers
<JoseGutierrez> sepirothem yo no sabia que como comunidad teniamos ese tipo de cuentas
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, eso...
<darkhole> Buenas, perdon por la demora
<SergioMeneses> por eso hay q hablar arto al respecto
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, oe \o
<darkhole> casi no llego (hoy es cierre de mes :( )
<DanielF> mmmm, yo creo que lo mejor es ver si vale la pena mantenerlas o no
<sepirothem> SergioMeneses, si claro... primero averiguar quien tiene la administracion de esas cuentas
<darkhole> ya me adelanto http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2011/03/01/%23ubuntu-co-meeting.html
<DanielF> igual son gratuitas, quitar las que no se usan
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: https://www.google.com/a/ubuntu.org.ve/ServiceLogin?service=mail&passive=true&rm=false&continue=https%3A%2F%2Fmail.google.com%2Fa%2Fubuntu.org.ve%2F&bsv=llya694le36z&ss=1&ltmpl=default&ltmplcache=2
<IngForigua> como la ve SergioMeneses
<IngForigua> ola darkhole
<IngForigua> Como va
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, esa no me la sabia de u-ve
<IngForigua> las he visto en nicaragua
<IngForigua> xDDD
<sepirothem> IngForigua, Pero la diferencia es que esa es .org
<IngForigua> son muchos teams que tienen
<sepirothem> y le dan a todos
<sepirothem> pero aca es .com
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, eso...
<DanielF> y?
<IngForigua> y que dif
<SergioMeneses> bueno no se uds q piensan... igual estamos entre pares
<IngForigua> yo pienso que no las borremos
<SergioMeneses> por mi parte las removería 
<DanielF> forigua +1
<sepirothem> DanielF, IngForigua, que las org, .edu y las entidades sin animo de lucro les dan muchas y a las .com y las demas les dan solo 50
<JoseGutierrez> IngForigua apoyo esa idea
<IngForigua> o consultar con las gentes que tienen cuentas
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, pero si me gustaría saber quienes tienen esas cuentas
<DanielF> es quitar los que no las usen
<DanielF> y rotar
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: toca hablar con joge calderon
<IngForigua> APUNTELO COMO TAREA
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, eso...
<sepirothem> DanielF + 1
<DanielF> hollman tambien manipulaba eso
<sepirothem> eso de rotar las cuentas si es mejor
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ya esta ud apuntado en esa
<IngForigua> yo xDDDD
<sepirothem> las personas que no esten haciendo nada en la comunidad que suelten la cuenta
<DanielF> si
<IngForigua> sepirothem: see +1
<sepirothem> IngForigua, SergioMeneses, aya hay una vaina a cerca de los eventos de software libre que se hizo con la alcaldia en donde los apoyan y eso...
<IngForigua> que tal ud este usando esas cuentas y plop las borramos
<IngForigua> Dejemos asi la cosa:
<sepirothem> despues cuadramos eso
<DanielF> quitemos los que no son miembros de la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, no le entendi.. q paso con la alcaldia?
<IngForigua> Task0: Hablar con jorgecalderon y mirar quien usa las cuentas de correo @ubuntu-co.com Resp: IngForigua
<sepirothem> IngForigua, yo pienso que se debe dar un aviso por la lista avisando que los que tienen cuenta de u-co gmail que no esten siendo parte activa de la vaina cedan el puesto a las personas que si
<IngForigua> Next
<IngForigua> Next
<darkhole> Yo tengo la administracion de las cuentas de google
<IngForigua> sepirothem: eso seria despues de la info que nos de el webmaster
<IngForigua> Esooo
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, listo ya la paser
<SergioMeneses> pase
 * SergioMeneses anda editando las tareas
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, eso!!! 
<SergioMeneses> yo sabia q darkhole las tenia
<IngForigua> Despues miramos quien usa eso y quien no
<sepirothem> IngForigua, SergioMenses, dice darkhole que el las tiene
<SergioMeneses> bueno sigamos...
<IngForigua> Next
<sepirothem> bueno queda como tarea
<sepirothem> ..
<SergioMeneses> eso
<darkhole> Tarea que exactamente?
<DanielF> enviemos un mail a cada uno diciendo que si no responden se les borra
<darkhole> Mm, ya. Listo.
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, :D
<SergioMeneses> las ando poniendo de una vez
<sepirothem> no me parece
<sepirothem> DanielF
<darkhole> Aunque a mi parecer se deben ir. Esa fue una idea mia, pero no dio frutos, y no son apropiadas para un Loco Tan garnde y reconocido como el nuestro, somos quienes debemos dar el ejemplo
<darkhole> Anotenme de todas maneras la tarea.
<IngForigua> Organizar la presencia de Ubuntu Colombia en el Flisol de Bucaramanga 
<darkhole> Y sigamos, ya son las 9:38
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, eso les decia...
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: ud
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, lo cambio por darkhole en la tarea
<IngForigua> oks
<SergioMeneses> yo?
<sepirothem> bueno que pasa con bucaramanga
<sepirothem> ?
<sepirothem> que hay que hacer
<sepirothem> ?
<IngForigua>  Organizar la presencia de Ubuntu Colombia en el Flisol de Bucaramanga 
<IngForigua> xDDD
<SergioMeneses> de panas no recuerdo eso... pues toca contactar a la nena de cusol
<SergioMeneses> eso es lo de menos
<SergioMeneses> ;:D
<IngForigua> Ud es el responsable no se
<SergioMeneses> el compañero de bucaramanga dijo q hablaba con ella la vez pasada pero hoy no vino
<IngForigua> Cual nury?
<sepirothem> Yo puedo colaborar con algunos cds
<darkhole> Cucuta es mas cercano de Bucaramanga, que Bogota, por eso lo puse a sumercé..
<darkhole> a SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, si pero no puedo hacer presencia fisica...
<DanielF> videoconferencia
<SergioMeneses> ya q soy el organizador y coordinador de el de aca
<darkhole> Ya, entonces mejor aprovechar e iniciar a nuestro nuevo miembro del concilio :)
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, eso
<DanielF> flisol de bienvenida
<SergioMeneses> es mas antes del flisol puedo subir y reunirme con ellos
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: aunque sea mandando un material con el compromiso de un reporte y fotos
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, si se puede
 * SergioMeneses guets
<IngForigua> Esoooo de una viva SergioMeneses
<IngForigua> Nxt
<IngForigua> Contactar a Jairo Serrano y empezar a organizar el Ubucon, invitarlos a una reunion del concilio <<<---- sepirothem
<IngForigua> Cuentenos
 * SergioMeneses guess
<IngForigua> Quien es Jairo Serano xDDDDDDD
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, eso... como vamos
<sepirothem> IngForigua, Perdon???
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, ud no vino pero le pusimos tarea creo xD
<IngForigua> Contactar a Jairo Serrano y empezar a organizar el Ubucon, invitarlos a una reunion del concilio <<<---- sepirothem
<IngForigua> En barranquilla papa uffffffffffffff
<IngForigua> tututu
<sepirothem> ahi me veo, pero no me habia dado cuenta...
<SergioMeneses> bueno sepirothem si no sabia ya esta enterado jaja le quyeda para la proxima
<sepirothem> y creo que esa gente es de cartagena
<darkhole> Sip. casi todos tenian tarea
<darkhole> Exacto, es de cartagena.
<sepirothem> no de quilla
<darkhole> El que nos paso el dato fue, hollman ??
<sepirothem> de hecho se decidio que fuera en cartagena
<darkhole> No recuerdo bien
<sepirothem> eso me conto hollman 
<SergioMeneses> si q alla nos daban el espacio
<IngForigua> uffffffffffffffffffffffff
<sepirothem> porque yo pensaba organizarlo en quilla
<IngForigua> mejor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<SergioMeneses> lastima q hollman no anda on
<IngForigua> tututu
<sepirothem> pero me dijeron a ultima hora que pailas
<sepirothem> que para cartagena
<SergioMeneses> jejejeje
<sepirothem> asi que ahora me pondre en contacto con ellos
<sepirothem> yo me responsabilizo
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, supuestamente allá nos colaboraban con todo... fue lo q entendi
<SergioMeneses> :S
<sepirothem> igual em toca viajar a cartagenta
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, oks
<SergioMeneses> super
<DanielF> tan rogados
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, siguiente tarea
<IngForigua> Realizar reunión con el proyecto Soporte para organizar mejor 
 * IngForigua se esconde
<sepirothem> jejeje no se escona mi llave
<SergioMeneses> mmm... eso no esta hecho :S
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: creo que tambien
<sepirothem> quien lidera el equipo de soporte
<sepirothem> ?
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, yo...
 * SergioMeneses /o/
<IngForigua> hoy ariasfonseca y darkhole
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, no yo tome soporte y gamers
<IngForigua> La idea es retomar ese team
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, tiene imagen y web
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: envio un email hace huuuuuuuuu
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, si...
<IngForigua> peor no se en que quedo
<darkhole> Yo ya no.. hace rato
<IngForigua> darkhole: creo que figura como admin
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, este fincho cuadremos eso... saque un rato y lo trabajamos en irc le parece?
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: de una mi perro
<SergioMeneses> oks
<IngForigua> antenas y tututu
<SergioMeneses> listo siguiente tarea :D
<darkhole> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos/Soporte
<IngForigua> Realizar la actualización del logo de Ubuntu Colombia en los distintos medios de comunicación 
<darkhole> Nop, ni siquera hago parte de el
<IngForigua> Cumplio darkhole :D
<SergioMeneses> no hay lider pero si hay un admonistrador
<DanielF> vaina
<darkhole> Solo me falta uno, que es la pagina web
<SergioMeneses> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-co-soporte-team
<IngForigua> darkhole: oks listo con meneses miramos que hacemos
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, oks
<darkhole> Pero tengo que hablar con los admins para que antes de hacerlo actualicen el tema y la pagina (drupal+apache+php+etc)
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, si eso se lo recomiendo
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: apunte eso como tarea
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, si ando escribiendola
<SergioMeneses> xD
<IngForigua> hablar con los admins para que antes de hacerlo actualicen el tema y la pagina (drupal+apache+php+etc)
<IngForigua> resp darkhole
<IngForigua> Actualizar la wiki de Cesar Gomez
<SergioMeneses> listo darkhole ya le quedo esa tarea
<IngForigua> No vino tabla
<darkhole> Acabe de enviarles el correo ;) A ver que me responden
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, eso no vino
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, oks
<darkhole> Sigamos
<IngForigua> JoseGutierrez: Evaluar la posición frente al papel de Jose Gutierres en Ubuntu Colombia en la proxima reunión 
<IngForigua> Antes de eso dejeme felicitarlo
<IngForigua> ha hecho una exclente labor con cesar
<SergioMeneses> oe si JoseGutierrez :D
<JoseGutierrez> gracias
<JoseGutierrez> siempre estoy para apoyarlos
<IngForigua> en la adminstracion de la lisra y los miembros
<SergioMeneses> ome ojala se amañe en u-co :D
<darkhole> A mi me parece que estan listos, y que empezar en Cali la organizacion del Flisol me parece una buena "graducacion"
<IngForigua> En ese punto que hay que discutir?
<SergioMeneses> lastima q stormblast no haya venido... algo asi es el nick de ese loco
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, q ud los iba a manejar de ahora en adelante
<IngForigua> xDDD
<JoseGutierrez> si ese es el nick de cesar gomez
<darkhole> Aunque, les soy sincero, en este momento saben mucho mas de lo que sabiamos casi todos nosotros cuando entramos en el concilio ;)
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, DanielF darkhole sepirothem necesitamos q ellos sean miembros del concilio....
<SergioMeneses> con todas las de la ley
<darkhole> Votacion
<IngForigua> JoseGutierrez: se es su nick
<IngForigua> Antes de eso
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, ya la hicimos
 * SergioMeneses recuerda eso
<sepirothem> SegioMeneses, Bueno que hay que hacer
<IngForigua> Muestre su wiki
<JoseGutierrez> solo esta cesar
<JoseGutierrez> yo no pues en la reunion de hace un mes no estuve presente y alli fue cuando definieron eso
<SergioMeneses> aaa si JoseGutierrez no lo hemos aprovado... porq ese dia como q no vino mujica creo
<sepirothem> y hoy tampoco
<SergioMeneses> aja
<SergioMeneses> venga... pido a consideracion de todos... q hablemos con mujica
<SergioMeneses> necesitamos q se ponga las pilas con lo del material
<IngForigua> tabla pa mujica hehehehe
<IngForigua> tarea
<SergioMeneses> necesitamos al menos un conference pack por semestre
<DanielF> cierto
<IngForigua> Perdi conference pack pa mujica
<SergioMeneses> ...porq no se pero las labores de contacto como q no las anda haciendo jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> asi q hay q decirle q se ponga pilas con eso
<sepirothem> hay que hacerle un ping a AndreMujica
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, eso
<sepirothem> hay que enviarle un correo
<sepirothem> a ver que
<IngForigua> Tab la xDDDD
<SergioMeneses> yo hable con el la semana pasada... pero desde hay lo he visto
<SergioMeneses> ...bueno ya revisamos lo q habia...
<SergioMeneses> hay temas para discutir?
<IngForigua> Yo tenia una propuesta pero se me olvido
<IngForigua> xDDDD
<IngForigua> Neeee 
<IngForigua> quien propone temas?
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, darkhole sepirothem JoseGutierrez  propuestas a debatir?
<IngForigua> Eventos?
<sepirothem> lo de la fecha
<sepirothem> de las reuniones
<SergioMeneses> a mi me gustaría hablar de la participacion del team en el campus
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, eso esta por email
<IngForigua> ya darkhole envio un correo respondalo ala
<SergioMeneses> creo q lo del campus es importante
<sepirothem> SergioMeneses, oks
<darkhole> Temas...
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, pase el link de su charla
<IngForigua> Si darkhole y yo nos pidieron rut neeeee
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, DanielF JoseGutierrez IngForigua apoyemos a sepirothem 
<darkhole> Yo no he leido bien
<darkhole> Diego, ya le enviaron correo?
<sepirothem> http://www.csi.campus-party.org/story.php?title=sagemath-herramienta-matematica-libre-para-la-e-ciencia-
<darkhole> RUT?? Sumercé no tiene RUT?
<JoseGutierrez> realizar una reunion con moderadores y administradores de la lista de ubuntu colombia,,,, pues no se esta dando buen uso al correto manejo de la misma
<SergioMeneses> miren la propuesta de sepirothem apoyemosle
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, y IngForigua ojo con eso no perdamos esa plaza
<IngForigua> Tarea IMPORTANTE SergioMeneses viajar a bogota a campus
<SergioMeneses> si uds no pueden roten el cupo
<IngForigua> darkhole: ni se como se saca
<darkhole> hasta el momento no me han dicho el dia, pero igual yo saco el tiempo
<IngForigua> Ni cedula tengo
<SergioMeneses> cuadren bien eso...
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, no ome saque eso.. q le piden la cedula
<sepirothem> please apoyen mi propuesta... jejeje
<SergioMeneses> eso es obligatorio
<IngForigua> fuck
<IngForigua> va tocar cederle el cupo a meneses
<SergioMeneses> la invitacion del campus a uco se la pasaron a nombre de quien? le llego a mujica?
<IngForigua> no llego a darkhole y a mi
<SergioMeneses> mmm... veo
<sepirothem> SergioMeneses, como asi hay que inscribirse como miembro del team?
<darkhole> Es que primero contactaron a diego si no estoy mal..
<IngForigua> El email nos llego a ambos
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, como asi?
<IngForigua> pero vengan ese evento falta MUCHO
<sepirothem> osea digo para que se sepa que U-CO tiene representantes
<IngForigua> viene flisol
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, darkhole oks... la idea es q es un evento del team :D y uds nos representan eso es lo importante
<darkhole> (parentesis: Quien esta coordinando la reunion hoy? Por favor moderar y organizar los temas, hasta donde he visto han sido: 1. Llamado de atencion a Andres Mujica 2. campus Party)
<sepirothem> darkhole, llego tarde
<IngForigua> xDDD
<SergioMeneses> la verdad no hay moderador... empezamos 3 a hablar y de a poco han llegado
<DanielF> muchachos tengo un inconveniente me tengo que ir
<IngForigua> toy que me duermo
<IngForigua> DanielF: exitos no nos olvide si no viene envie correo
<IngForigua> que no viene
<sepirothem> bueno u-co firme en el flisol quilla
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, oks
<IngForigua> y con la razon
<IngForigua> porfa
<DanielF> lo siento forigua pero no encuentro al perro, y me toca salir a buscarlo
<IngForigua> Todo exitos
<IngForigua> :S
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, DanielF IngForigua sepirothem JoseGutierrez se q esta reunion no parece como las demas... pero al menos estamos discutiendo los temas
<IngForigua> :D
<darkhole> Eso es cierto ;)
<sepirothem> SergioMeneses, IngForigua, darhole, u-co firme en el flisol quilla como siempre
<IngForigua> peren que me llego una caja
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, super... 
<darkhole> Bueno, entonces, al fin que pasa con JoseGutierres?
<SergioMeneses> yo ando aqui en cucuta y me comprometo a ayudar con bucaramanga... dejeme y cuadro eso
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, hay q aprobarlo para el concilio...
<JoseGutierrez> comunidad ustedes tienen representantes en el flisol aqui en cali,,, pues he escrito a la direccion de correo que colocan en la web del flisol y no me dan respuesta alguna... me gustaria participar de ese evento
<darkhole> Entonces, toca organizar bien en Cali
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, toca averiguar quien lo organiza en cali... la verdad no se quien este liderando alli
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, eso
<JoseGutierrez> hay una direccion flisol.cali@gmail.com   pero  no me han dado respuesta alguna en varias ocasiones que les he escrito
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, ud va para ibague cierto?
<darkhole> Sip
<SergioMeneses> oks...
<darkhole> (sobre cali, ya les estoy escribiendo un correo presentando a Jose y mostrando nuestro apoyo... )
<SergioMeneses> vamos a tener arta presencia en muchas ciudades
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, eso... comentale q JoseGutierrez esta con nosotros
<SergioMeneses> y q el puede colaborar fisicamente
<SergioMeneses> "en persona"
<SergioMeneses> bueno hay q hacer buenos informes para mostrar en nuestra wiki
<SergioMeneses> eso es muy importante
<JoseGutierrez> si porfa hasle saber a los que coordinan el flisol en cali que por aca existe un personaje dispuesto a colaborarles
<SergioMeneses> muchachos... yo me tengo q retirar...
<SergioMeneses> dejamos asi o uds continuan?
<sepirothem> bueno yo me contacto con la gebte cartagena a ver lo del ubucon
<JoseGutierrez> SergioMeneses pregunta antes q te retires
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, dime
<darkhole> http://www.mail-archive.com/colibri@listas.el-directorio.org/msg11862.html
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, oks
<darkhole> Ahi esta hasta el celular ;)
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, nos mantiene informados por la lista del concilio
<darkhole> Entonces cuando decidimos lo de Jose?=
<JoseGutierrez> como o quien es el encargado de la administracion de las cuentas de correo que comentaron al pricipio con dominio de la comunidad
<sepirothem> oks
<IngForigua> jojojojo me llego el otro pedazo el conference
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, esta darkhole encargado de eso
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, como asi?
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, decidamos lo de JoseGutierrez en la proxima meeting
<SergioMeneses> mientras q IngForigua lo capacite en lo q necesita
<IngForigua> stikers y colgandejos
<SergioMeneses> y al compañero
<SergioMeneses> no recuerdo el nombre
<darkhole> Bueno.. entonces, para la proxima espero ya tener un horario definido
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, oks osea q luego me llegan a mi cds
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, eso
<sepirothem> IngForigua, mande que no tengo de eso
<IngForigua> oks
<IngForigua> yo le mando
<IngForigua> tambien me toca a ibague
<IngForigua> Toca que mujica
<IngForigua> mande lo demas
<sepirothem> solo tengo cds
<SergioMeneses> oks
<SergioMeneses> hay miramos
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos nos vemos dentro de 15 dias
<SergioMeneses> atentos a la lista de correos del concilio
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, le recomiendo los pupilos
<SergioMeneses> y todos presentamos un informe de como va el flisol en nuestras ciudades vale
<SergioMeneses> ?
<IngForigua> JoseGutierrez: agruegueme al gmail
<IngForigua> ingforigua@ingforigua.com
<JoseGutierrez> vale
<IngForigua> aun que estan super solo unas cositas pa pulir
<JoseGutierrez> tu comentaras para que dia retomamos ciertos temas eso si preferiblemente que sea despues de las 8:30 pm
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos me retiro
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, sepirothem darkhole JoseGutierrez buena noche
<darkhole> Buenas noches!
<sepirothem> Igualmente, buenas noches a todos
<SergioMeneses> oe IngForigua una pregunta
<JoseGutierrez> SergioMeneses que pases viejo feliz noche
<SergioMeneses> la caja q le llego es similar a la mia cierto?
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: aja
<IngForigua> me llegaron 2 
<IngForigua> una grande y una peque
<SergioMeneses> ahorita le llegaron 2?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ↑↑↑
<IngForigua> no 1
<SergioMeneses> aaa
<IngForigua> hace dias otra
<SergioMeneses> los cds le llegaron la vez pasada
<SergioMeneses> venga y le cobraron el envio de esta?
<SergioMeneses> de la ultima?
<IngForigua> no
<JoseGutierrez> IngForigua q pases feliz noche,,,
<IngForigua> JoseGutierrez: lo mismo\
<IngForigua> :D
<cediel> hola
<cediel> apenas instale ubuntu en mi pc necesito un poco de ayuda
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-03-02
<Jcesar> Buenas tardes...
<Jcesar> soy nuevo con el tema de Ubuntu... quiera conocer mas... y ademas, las ventajas o desventajas q tengo con relacion a Windows XP o Windows 7
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-02-29
<arkonlm> hola
<arkonlm> soy nuevo en ubuntu y no se como usarlo
<AndresF> Hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-03-01
<ubuntero> hola
<ubuntero> que tal?
<ubuntero> alguien que pueda ayudarme
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-03-02
<edgardo> quien en linea
<edgardo> solicito información para poder pagar y que me envíen el cd de ubuntu server 11.10
<SergioMeneses> edgardo, saludos! eres de Colombia?
<edgardo> si
<edgardo> vivo en barranquilla,
<SergioMeneses> edgardo, por twitter andaban regalando cds
<SergioMeneses> pregunta por alli
<edgardo> tambien necesito el manual
<edgardo> a mi me enviaron hace como 5 años uno desde las islas caiman gratis pero necesito
<edgardo> el server
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-02-26
<mileud> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/167516#.USwEkKJTDLg
<mileud> este precisamente es el error
<roger_> muy buenas tardes
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-02-27
<pailot> hola soy nuevo en esto
<pailot> quisiera aprender sobre linux
<pailot> como bajar e instalar linux ubuntu
<pailot> quisiera saber si puedo obtener el cd del sistema operativo y como puedo acceder a el muchas gracias
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-03-01
 * JHOSMAN buenas andresmujica kuadrosx SergioMeneses 
<andresmujica> hola JHOSMAN SergioMeneses kuadrosx  ubuntu-co-bot ubuntulog
<andresmujica> ;)
<kuadrosx> buenas
<JHOSMAN> ubuntulog: por que no saluda :P
<AMONERDJ> si buenas gente
<JHOSMAN> Buenas AMONERDJ LuchoPalo
<andresmujica> buenas AMONERDJ  LuchoPalo
<AMONERDJ> hola todos
<LuchoPalo> Hola!
<AMONERDJ> yo quiero como primera cosa hablar del tema de loco games
<JHOSMAN> AMONERDJ: exactamente que? además quien está liderando eso es José Ahumada que aún no llega....
<AMONERDJ> lo que me refiero es que llega el dia de las practicas y nadie aparece apenas la semana pasada creo jugamos cun rato y ya
<AMONERDJ> asi q no se q pasa con eso
<BrayanBautista> Buenas noches
<JHOSMAN> AMONERDJ: no todos tienen todo el dia libre... y no se como estén manejando los horarios, esperemos que llegue josé ahumada y le preguntas (bart0)
<andresmujica> hola BrayanBautista
<AMONERDJ> si por q si se dice q es un sabado pues pongan una hora en la que todos puedan
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica: José no era q tenia una actividad de algo hoy? es q no recuerdo bien....
<aloagudelo> buenas noches
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica: puede moderar la reunión?
<JHOSMAN> Agenda para el dia de hoy http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/547/detail/
<inxs> muy  buenas largas noches.........
<AMONERDJ> si cual es la agenda
<JHOSMAN> AMONERDJ: Esta es la agenda para esta noche #ubuntuco #locoteams http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/547/detail/
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN, no la verdad estoy en modo stealth.   Demosle 5 minutos, si no cancelamos o hacemos reunión informal.
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica: en mi caso, ya sabe que tengo q hacer ahorita... lo q le comenté esta mañana...
<andresmujica> jeje sipi...
<andresmujica> yo estoy por las mismas
<AMONERDJ> cuando lleguen a la parte de la radio me avisam
<AMONERDJ> q manejo muy bien ese tema
<JHOSMAN> eso tambien lo tiene José Ahumada q no aparece xD
<andresmujica> bueno igual veo que hay bastante concurrencia, eso es muy bueno ! :)
<CamiloM> Buenas noches amigos linuxeros, soy nuevo pero con toda la energia para aprender y ayudar
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica: por que cree q la gente llega :P revise las redes sociales jejejeje
<JHOSMAN> CamiloM: requieres algo en especial
<JHOSMAN> ?
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica: podría llamar a José Ahumada?
<CamiloM> Por ahora voy muy bien, gracias
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses: anda por ahí?
<AMONERDJ> ojala y si SergioMeneses este por hay
<andresmujica> no tengo el número de él
<JHOSMAN> Tampoco lo tengo
<JHOSMAN> Hay quorum?
<andresmujica> yo creo que nop.
<kristiang> Buenas noches
<AMONERDJ> ps comenzemos
<andresmujica> hola kristiang como vas?
<kristiang> bien bien gracias
<kristiang> y andres como va todo
<AMONERDJ> holaaa kristiang
 * SergioMeneses ve q lo invocan
<SergioMeneses> que paso señores?
<SergioMeneses> andaba algo ocupado o bueno ando
<andresmujica> AMONERDJ,  lo que pasa es que si no hay quorum no se podría hacer una reunión formal del concilio.  Entonces la propuesta sería reprogramarla o esperar a la siguiente sesión.  Igual podemos tener una reunión informal entre los aquí presentes
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica: iniciamos? por que bueno faltan: Lina Porras (que siempre llega tarde), José Ahumada q creo que dijo q no podia asistir, José Gutierrez que jumm y Cersar Gomez que reuncio
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica: el problema es que estamos corridos de fechas
<andresmujica> si esta super corrido.  igual no hay quorum de concilio jhosman ...
<andresmujica> hola SergioMeneses  como va todo?
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses: le quería decir q si podría moderar la reunión pero =S
<AMONERDJ> pero si se sigue reprogramando se atrasan no??
 * JHOSMAN donde estarán los demás! 
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, porque yo?
 * SergioMeneses no tiene nada que ver
<JHOSMAN> Por que andresmujica y JHOSMAN tienen trabajo alterno ...
<SergioMeneses> mmmm... JHOSMAN preferiria no hacerlo, ya no soy del concilio y desconozco de lo que van a tratar
<andresmujica> igual no hay quorum ...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, problema, todos los items necesitan votacion?
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses, como no estan los que lideran los temas...
<JHOSMAN> Si ese es el problema
<Ele_Zero> Sige la reunion ?
<JHOSMAN> el punto 5  Realizacion de hangout para explicar las funcionalidades de la lista de correo - Jhosman Lizarazo @ lun, 25 feb. 2013 19:41 UTC  echo!
<dylan_linux> Hola gays
<JHOSMAN> Quorum!
<dylan_linux> linux
 * JHOSMAN casi que no lega JoseGutierrez  :P 
<JoseGutierrez> hole buenas noches si algo cogio del tiempo pero llegue
<Ele_Zero> Que buenas cosas ( diferentas a las que ya estan ) traera Ubuntu 13.04 ??????
<JHOSMAN> JoseGutierrez: puede moderar la reunión por favor? http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/547/detail/
<JHOSMAN> Ele_Zero: habla esto por #ubuntu-co
<Ele_Zero> ok
 * JHOSMAN ya viene JoseGutierrez 
<JoseGutierrez> cordial saludo a todos vamos a iniciar la reunion quincenal de la comunidad
<AMONERDJ> ya les digo cuando lleguen a lo de radio ubuntu me avisan
<AMONERDJ> q se muy bn del tema
<JoseGutierrez> bueno compañeros quiciera saber que se ha adelantado del punto numero 1 de la agenda que se tiene para hoy Transcribir video del hangout para publicarlo en la wiki, un modelo a seguir el de los conversatorios de OfimaticaLibre
<andresmujica> JoseGutierrez, creo que no esta el responsable. o quedo sin responsable en la reunión pasada
<JHOSMAN> JoseGutierrez: ese no tiene resp
<JHOSMAN> El video lo hizo Julian Alarcon, ahora que recuerdo BrayanBautista tiene experiencia en transcipción de videos, nos podria ayudar?
<JoseGutierrez> ok entonces porque se asigno actividad sin tener quien estuviera a cargo de dicha actividad??
<andresmujica> alguien de la comunidad aquí presente puede ser voluntario para realizar esa tarea???
<andresmujica> la idea es tomar el modelo que usan para los conversatorios de ofimaticalibre y montarlo así en la wiki d e ubuntu incluyendo la transcripcioón
<AMONERDJ> yo con gusto lo haria pero ahorita tengo 3 proyectos en paginas web y no me queda tiempo
<Guest8415> quien me ayuda con mi moden huawei e173.. no me funciona en ubuntu :(
<AMONERDJ> x la lista de correo Guest8415
<JoseGutierrez> entonces toca escribirle a la lista para ver quien se compromete con esta actividad
<AMONERDJ> es mejor
<andresmujica> de acuerdo JoseGutierrez ... alguien presente que se pueda ofrecer como voluntario antes de pedirlo por la lista?
<JHOSMAN> Guest8415: por favor por #ubuntu-co
<BrayanBautista> Volvi que pena no estaba
<JoseGutierrez> andresmujica toca mirar por la lista la verdad por halla pueden haber personas dispuesta a esta labor
<andresmujica> JoseGutierrez, vale, dale
<JoseGutierrez> el 2do punto de la agenda no sera tocado pues la persona encargada no se encuentra en el momento
<AMONERDJ> uno menos
<JoseGutierrez> el punto 3 UbuConLa 2013 Reuniones SergioMeneses nos puedes contar que ha pasado con esto que ha pasado con la convocatoria para el grupo de trabajo ya que el proximo año bogota colombia es la sede de este evento
<JoseGutierrez> ??
<CamiloM> me gustaria coloaborar con algo del punto 3
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, pues nadie respondio segun me dijo Bart, pero nosotros si estamos participando de la organizacion
<JoseGutierrez> quien va liderar el UbuConLa desde bogota??
<andresmujica> JoseGutierrez, mientras SergioMeneses  responde, se esta buscando a alguien de Bogota que lidere la UbuconLA 2014
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, nosotros
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, vamos a cambiar la sede de bogota
<andresmujica> con SergioMeneses  y bartoc
<andresmujica> eso haganlo en cucuta!
<andresmujica> o cartagena!
<JoseGutierrez> si pero tengo entendido que las actividades se centran en bogota
<SergioMeneses> vamos a preparar una propuesta muy buena para Cartagena
<andresmujica> de hecho cartagena seria EXCELENTE opción
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, pero andamos en eso.... porque en bogota nadie aparecio :'( pero bueno ya tenemos mucho adelantado
<SergioMeneses> hemos trabajado verdaderamente duro en eso
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, no... lo mas seguro es que no sea en Bogota
<JoseGutierrez> que pena CamiloM como nos podria colaborar para llevar a cabo el UbuConLa??
<andresmujica> lo importante es que lo hagan como dijimos, evento grande de verdad.  con shuttleworth incluido y no en video.
<SergioMeneses> CamiloM, estas inscrito en la lista de correo?
<AMONERDJ> y como seria la vuelta pa cartagena
<AMONERDJ> xq se puede aca en villavicencio
<SergioMeneses> demen un segundo y les paso algo
<CamiloM> soy nuevo, no estoy inscrito
<CamiloM> hasta ahora estoy empapandome con linux
<SergioMeneses> vamos a ver como podemos vender con este video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CwP6Cajp9k
<CamiloM> pero creo firmemente que es el futuro
<andresmujica> AMONERDJ,  lo que pasa es que como es un evento internacional las opciones reales son Bogota, Medellin y Cartagena
<SergioMeneses> bueno no vender algo fisico sino el evento
<AMONERDJ> mmmm ok
<andresmujica> Cartagena es muy buena opción porque esta bastante posicionada y pues Bartoc es de allá mismo lo puede liderar mas facil
<SergioMeneses> CamiloM, te invito a inscribirte en la lista de correos
 * JHOSMAN uff ya vi q no pude estar en el #ubuconla Sinff 
<CamiloM> asi que por ahora es limitada mi ayuda
<CamiloM> puedo estar en stuff
<CamiloM> o lo que pueda necesitar ese dia el evento en cuestioin de organizacion
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses,  pues cuente como lo tienen estructurado, eso no puede ser de un dia, deben ser al menos 3-4 dias
<SergioMeneses> CamiloM, por eso mismo inscribete sino es dificil estar en contacto
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, las ubucon son de dos dias no mas
<SergioMeneses> viernes y sabado
<SergioMeneses> tenemos como fecha tentativa el fin de semana del lunes festivo 9 de junio
<SergioMeneses> pero como les digo andamos cuadrando una buena propuesta
<SergioMeneses> y mirando patrocinios
<andresmujica> analicen si vale la pena ... dificil atravesar el planeta por dos días
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, pero si no hay mas $$$ toca
<JoseGutierrez> ven y esa propuesta para el cambio de sede la tienen que enviar a alguien o todo se trabaja entre los locoteams??
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, en eso somos autonomos
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, el problema son hospedajes, comidas, transportes... eso no es gratis, vamos a ver como cuadramos el evento igual no es una UDS...
 * SergioMeneses se acuerda de la UDS y llora
<AMONERDJ> jejjejeje
<SergioMeneses> bueno eso es lo que tengo para decir... la otra semana enviamos un email
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses,  pues presenten la propuesta formal para que la gente este enterada y pueda ayudar.  El enfoque que deberian darle es de evento corporativo+comunitario, lo que me dice habla de un evento netamente comunitario y pues ahí le entiendo los dos días...
<SergioMeneses> y si seria bueno q otros miembros asistieran a las reuniones, asi sea para compartir no mas siempre es bueno algo de compañia
<JoseGutierrez> pero una pregunta este evento es por 2 dias o se puede implementar para un fin de semana completo con puente??
<andresmujica> por eso necesitan alguien que lidere ese proyecto o que uno de los dos asuma y jalone al resto...
<andresmujica> si se fija bien
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, jalone?
<andresmujica> van en otra dirección... todo el mundo esta concentrado en el tema del flisol
<andresmujica> por eso es que no le ponen cuidado
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, el flisol no es nuestro, en cambio la uds si... pero bueno
<andresmujica> deberían apalancarse en fichas claves del flisol para de ahí arrancar el proceso de la ubuconla
<AMONERDJ> si eso si
<SergioMeneses> yo disq la uds
<SergioMeneses> el ubucon
 * SergioMeneses con traumas aun
<andresmujica> pues sí pero los recursos son bastante limitados y la gente que puede meterle la ficha a la ubuconla esta metida en el flisol.  hasta que eso no termine no pondran cuidado y si ustedes van por su lado pues nunca se van a encontrar.
 * andresmujica mira a SergioMeneses  y le dice... SUPERELOS!
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, repito si el capital da se puede.... pero todo cuesta, esperemos reunir los patrocinadores
<SergioMeneses> igual como les decia andamos trabajando en eso... lo ideal es que de aqui a Junio ya tengamos todo cuadrado y solo falten detalles
<AMONERDJ> primero vean patrocinio y hay si cuadran lo demas
<SergioMeneses> AMONERDJ, ++
<SergioMeneses> alguna otra pregunta respecto a este tema?
<AMONERDJ> neee siguente temaaaa
<JoseGutierrez> ok entonces SergioMeneses esperamos tu propuesta por medio de la lista para el UbuConLA y sobre todo buscar patrocinio ;)
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, todos tenemos que buscar patrocinio :)
<JHOSMAN> No, next! (ni lei) xD
<JoseGutierrez> yeeaahh ;)
<AMONERDJ> siguiente
<JoseGutierrez> el cuarto punto de la egenda no se trata hoy pues la persona encargada no se encuentra
<AMONERDJ> brinca la cuerdita q ya la brinque
<JoseGutierrez> 5 Realizacion de hangout para explicar las funcionalidades de la lista de correo....
<AMONERDJ> siguiente
<JHOSMAN> JoseGutierrez: ese ya está
<andresmujica> JoseGutierrez, que pena... cuales son los puntos 2 y 4 ???  como para que queden en el log???
<JoseGutierrez> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/547/detail/ andresmujica
<AMONERDJ> educalibre y protocologo nuevos
<JoseGutierrez> 2 Convocatoria para Proyecto EducaLibre
<andresmujica> ahh super gracias AMONERDJ  JHOSMAN
<poluxson> Hola
<andresmujica> JoseGutierrez,
<andresmujica> :)
<JoseGutierrez> 4 Protocologo de Bienvenida para los usuarios nuevos
<poluxson> como estan? yo hoy instale Ubuntu 12.04 minimal y no me arrepiento
<JHOSMAN>  Convocatoria para Proyecto EducaLibre - Jose Luis Ahumada @ lun, 25 feb. 2013 19:36 UTC
<JHOSMAN> poluxson: por favor por #ubuntu-co
 * andresmujica poluxson en #ubuntu-co por favor
<poluxson> :OK:
<JHOSMAN> JoseGutierrez: Lina no está y no me ha comentado nada al respecto ...
<AMONERDJ> jhosman me quitaste la palabra
<JHOSMAN>  Protocologo de Bienvenida para los usuarios nuevos - LinaPorras @ lun, 25 feb. 2013 19:39 UTC
<JoseGutierrez> ok el 6 punto de la agenda no se trata el dia de hoy pues la persona encargada de dicha actividad no se encuentra
<JoseGutierrez> 6 Convocatoria Proyecto Radio-Ubuntu
<JHOSMAN> José nada que llega =S
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN, el punto 5 si se realizo? me pareció entender que no se pudo ...
<JoseGutierrez> toca mirar un mejor horario para las reuniones nos queda dificil o si llegamos en muchas ocasiones es sobre el tiempo
<AMONERDJ> en esta parte si me meto yo
<AMONERDJ> que tienen pensado para radio ubuntu
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica: dejeme reviso por favor...
<andresmujica> AMONERDJ,  pues el proyecto es bien interesante
<JHOSMAN>  andresmujica Miento! gracias por el aviso, lo estaba confundiendo con Answers de Launchpad
<JHOSMAN> voy a ver el status de ese punto
<AMONERDJ> ps diganme q necesitan y veo hasta q parte les puedo ayudar
<andresmujica> resulta que alguien de Venezuela (mis disculpas pero no recuerdo el nombre)  esta interesado en extender el radio-ve a colombia
<andresmujica> y queria como contar la experiencia y capacitar a la gente para poderla vincular
<AMONERDJ> y xq no se crea raadio-co
<andresmujica> eso va de la mano con el proyecto de podcast que existia en la comunidad pero no tuvo mayor continuidad por falta de recursos..
<andresmujica> AMONERDJ,  entiendo que esa es la idea... crear un radio-co compartiendo programas y grabaciones con radio-ve ...
<andresmujica> espero no haberlo explicado mal
<AMONERDJ> pero transmitiendo principalmente desde aca
<andresmujica> AMONERDJ,  si tu estas interesado lo que podemos hacer es ponerlos en contacto con jose y la persona de venezuela para darle tramite al proyecto...
<andresmujica> AMONERDJ,  seguramente! esa es la idea!
<JHOSMAN> JoseGutierrez: en la lista ese punto quedó en :
<JHOSMAN> Mas bien, les parece el domingo a las 7:00 pm? O si no, lunes o martes 8:00 pm?
<JoseGutierrez> huyy genial seria tener un punto de encuentro con pragramacion en la web sobre el mundo de la tecnologia y sobre todo del software libre y mas partiendo de la comunidad :)
<AMONERDJ> pues hablen con jose q me comenten bn la idea y veo hasta q punto se les puede colaborar
<AMONERDJ> xq yo estoy manejando una emisora online y transmito desde ubuntu
<JoseGutierrez> :)
<AMONERDJ> mero software libre para transmitir
<andresmujica> AMONERDJ, en serio???  wow!!! que berraquera!!
<andresmujica> como es eso?
<andresmujica> donde la podemos escuchar???
<JHOSMAN> JoseGutierrez: el punto 5 queda pendiente por problemas de horario... de igual modo ya sugerí una soluín por la lista
<AMONERDJ> esta en esta pagina http://www.lasta-kgranada.com.co
<AMONERDJ> y en tunein esta como web radio joven
<LuchoPalo> está chévere!
<andresmujica> felicitaciones AMONERDJ
<andresmujica> deberias contar por la lista la experiencia
<JoseGutierrez> AMONERDJ genial toca buscar la manera para contactarte con Jose Luis Ahumada y ver como poder lograr sacar la radio ubuntu-co adelante con la ayuda de la comunidad
<AMONERDJ> la configuracion es bn sencilla y solo se realizan bn las conexiones y contar con un buen servidor no es mas
<AMONERDJ> xq es mas se puede enlazar esta ya q el servidor esta por cumplir el año y vincular las 2
<AMONERDJ> o hay paginas q dejan transmitir de forma gratuita
<AMONERDJ> q tambien he probado eso con software libre
<AMONERDJ> y funciona
<AMONERDJ> hay los invito a q escuchen esa q es buena music y hacemos streaming en vivo conectados por skype y todo
<JoseGutierrez> AMONERDJ seria bueno que contaras mas acerca de tu disponibilidad para sacar este proyecto tan interesante por medio de la lista de seguro hay  mas miembros que nos pueden ayudar en esta labor
<JulianDavid> Buena Noche
<AMONERDJ> pues pongan la propuesta y les ayudo
<AMONERDJ> como dice el dicho pintela y yo se la coloreo
<JoseGutierrez> Esa es la idea ser libre de hacer lo que nos gusta hacer
<JoseGutierrez> bueno siguente tema  7 Participacion de Comunidad en los FLISOLES de las regiones
<AMONERDJ> pasenme el mail x la lista y yo comento acerca del tema
<poluxson> ¿De que proyecto hablan?
<JoseGutierrez> Radio-Ubuntu Co
<JHOSMAN> AMONERDJ: esos temas los tratamos por la lista de correo: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-co
<JoseGutierrez> bueno muchachos siguiente tema porque nos cogio la noche
<JoseGutierrez> 7 Participacion de Comunidad en los FLISOLES de las regiones
<AMONERDJ> x eso agreguen un ail con ese tema a la lista y yo comento eso q estoy inscrito en la lista
<JHOSMAN> JoseGutierrez: hasta donde se lo q se quiere es integrar la radio con UbuntVE pero no se como va la cosa
<JoseGutierrez> como va la organizacion del flisol en bogota y demas regiones de colombia que nos pueden adelantar??
<JHOSMAN> JoseGutierrez: por bogotá vamos bien, no se las otras ciudades..
<JulianDavid> Caballeros, soy nuevo en el tema de Ubunu
<AMONERDJ> aca en villavicencio no va a haber
<JulianDavid> Ubuntu, solo llevo 5 dias en el SO, me mude por completo del Windows
<AMONERDJ> q tristesa
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica: con respecto al Flisol sabe algo de lo q propuse por la lista de que Canonical fuese patrocinadora?
<JoseGutierrez> pues JHOSMAN y demas asistentes le comento que en CALI no me he podido contactar con el comite ni con el organizador ademas requiero tener mas disposicion de los miembros de la comunidad en el valle del cauca ya que por cuestion de tiempo no he podido asistir como ponentes a seminarios que me han invitado pues seria bueno ir involucrando mas a la comunidad pues estamos perdiendo oportunidad
<JHOSMAN> JulianDavid: por favor tratemos el tema por #ubuntu-co
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN, no la verdad no tengo idea, pero hasta donde se usualmente canonical ha patrocinado el evento a nivel mundial varias veces.  entonces es posible que si haya algo.
<andresmujica> JoseGutierrez,  por la lista he visto a varias personas hablar de flisloes en diferentes regiones.
<JoseGutierrez> JHOSMAN me podrias compartir el archivo que una vez se hizo sobre la geolocalizacion de los miembros de la comunidad??
<andresmujica> JoseGutierrez, ese ya esta compartido en el docs de google
<andresmujica> estos muchachos son rejuiciosos
<JHOSMAN> JoseGutierrez: ya lo hago...
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica: como hacemos para buscar la gestion para este año?
<JHOSMAN> en Bogotá y otras ciudades?
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN, por la lista veo que han hablado de eso pero no se detalles....
<kristiang> JHOSMAN ++
<JoseGutierrez> yo estoy a la espera que me confirmen nuestra participacion simplemente requiero ayuda de mas gente cosa que por motivos laborales o personales no pueda estar yo otros miembros me puedan cuplir durante los eventos
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, JHOSMAN para solicitar patrocinio de canonical debe ser con al menos 6 meses de anticipacion
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica: lo del FlisolBogota y FlisolMedellin es un echo de las demas ciudades jummm NPI
<SergioMeneses> me lo dijo el mismo Mark
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses: por q no dijo! :'( osea q nos jodimos?
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, siempre lo he dicho
<JHOSMAN> Nunca lo supe!
<SergioMeneses> pero pueden pedir un conference pack o algo asi
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, ¬¬ cuando hablamos de la uds siempre digo eso
<SergioMeneses> de la ubucon
<JHOSMAN> JoseGutierrez: ya compartí por GDrive lo de los miembros en Colombia
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica: creo que no está de mas hacer el intento en busca de patrocinio de canonical... que dice? (si no es tiempo pero quizás) Ellos han visto todo el trabajo q hacemos...
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, se puede preguntar pero el problema es q la respuesta demora resto, como ya no esta Marianna
<SergioMeneses> :S
<andresmujica> voy a preguntar en la lista, eso lo cuadraron directamente entre organizaciones hace 2 años, el año pasado no supe como fue y pues no he visto nada este año, pero voy a preguntar.  Y lo del conference pack se puede hacer, no hay lio.
<SergioMeneses> pero JHOSMAN de una hagale!
<JHOSMAN> nada perderíamos con el intento....
<andresmujica> ayy SergioMeneses  a veces me dan ganas de cogerlo a coscorrones...
<SergioMeneses> eso
<JHOSMAN> la gestión que la haga andresmujica, JoseGutierrez tome nota! :P =) Wii
<JoseGutierrez> ok gracias JHOSMAN tenaz que oficialmente solo tengamos 4 personas en el valle del cauca como miembros de la comunidad y tan solo conozca a 1 pero bueno me contactare con ellos para que me apoyen ya que hay eventos de universidades a los cuales me invitan pero por factor trabajo no puedo estar presente
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, pues les comento lo que sé :S
<JHOSMAN> Ahhh pero si ven que es util mi idea!!! aún faltan como 40 miebros mas!
<poluxson> Yo soy del valle del cauca pero no entiendo bien lo que tratan de hacer
<poluxson> Soy nuevo, tal vez es por eso
<JHOSMAN> poluxson: aqui todos somos nuevos! :P
<andresmujica> +1
<poluxson> Mmm ....
<JoseGutierrez> poluxson ando buscando gente voluntaria para participar en eventos para dar a conocer la comunidad y todo el mundo de ubuntu
<JHOSMAN> poluxson: si tienes dudas o algo pregunta por #ubuntu-co
<JHOSMAN> JoseGutierrez: seguimos?
<poluxson> ok.
<CamiloM> JoseGutierrez : me gustaria participar en "ando buscando gente voluntaria para participar en eventos para dar a conocer la comunidad y todo el mundo de ubuntu"
<CamiloM> estoy en Bogota
<JoseGutierrez> genial Camilo la comunidad es de todos y todos podemos participar en eventos y proyectos :)
<JoseGutierrez> genial bogota, medellin confirman asistencia para el flisol ... cali a la espera de respuesta :) y otras regiones que se sabe ??
<JoseGutierrez> siguiente punto ya quiero dormir
<JoseGutierrez> 8 Asignación de Puesto a Julian Bohorquez en el Concilio ,.... como todos saben nuestro compañero Cesar Gomez ha decidido dejar el puesto vacante dentro del concilio
<JHOSMAN> Creo que falta Julian Bohorques para que andresmujica le de los poderes de "super vaca"
<JoseGutierrez> la verdad que se le agradece a el por todo su trabajo y por todo lo que nos pueda brindarde aqui en adelante para salir adelante como comunidad
<andresmujica> sip, me queda la duda es de si alguien hablo con Julian Bohorquez para ver si aceptaba ...
<JoseGutierrez> pero yo no se si Julian Bohorquez acepto ser miembro del concilio??
<JHOSMAN> yo le escribi y no me respondio
<AMONERDJ> bueno chicos los dejo cualquier cosa me avisan por la lista para hacer lo de la radio y de una arrancamos esa propuesta
<JoseGutierrez> ok gracias AMONERDJ
<AMONERDJ> hay les dejo la radio para q escuchen la music http://www.lasta-kgranada.com.co
<AMONERDJ> bye sigo programando en geany unas wbs
<JoseGutierrez> bueno muchachos que le parece si dejamos hasta aqui... y JHOSMAN por favor intenta comunicarte con Julian Bohorquez
<JHOSMAN> AMONERDJ: pendiente en la lista de correo...
<andresmujica> de acuerdo
<JHOSMAN> ok JoseGutierrez
<andresmujica> bye
<JHOSMAN> JoseGutierrez: pasarme el resumen de la reunion por correo para publicarlo =)
<JHOSMAN> osea la Wiki me la pasa lista xfis =)
<JoseGutierrez> ok ya me coloco en eso....
<JoseGutierrez> buenas noches para todos
<LuchoPalo> bye!
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica: por fin julian me respondio
<andresmujica> k dice
<JHOSMAN> pere ya le digo
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica: me dice:
<JHOSMAN> "ya no pero gracias"
<JHOSMAN> =(
<andresmujica> si eso sospeche
<andresmujica> pues seria hablar con fercho que es el que seguia
<JHOSMAN> tocaria decirle a Fernando Giraldo
<JHOSMAN> si si
<JHOSMAN> para la lista
<JHOSMAN> me voy
<jusuarez> Buenas tardes, quisiera saber cual es la version de ubuntu mas estable para dejarla instalada en un portatil con windows 7
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-03-02
<SergioMeneses> &startmeeting reunion
<ubuntu-co-bot> SergioMeneses: Error: "startmeeting" is not a valid command.
<SergioMeneses> #startmeeting reunion
<SergioMeneses> #meeting reunion
<SergioMeneses> &meeting reunion
<ubuntu-co-bot> SergioMeneses: Error: "meeting" is not a valid command.
<SergioMeneses> &start reunion
<ubuntu-co-bot> SergioMeneses: Error: "start" is not a valid command.
<SergioMeneses> &startmeeting
<ubuntu-co-bot> SergioMeneses: Error: "startmeeting" is not a valid command.
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-03-03
<maicol> buenaas noches
<maicol> buenas noches
<maicol> quisiera saber como obtengo o como realizo una compra de algun accesorio de ubuntu
<maicol> http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=16
<maicol> como lo muestran en esta pagina
<DanS_> hola
<DanS_> alguien que me pueda dar informacion??
<DanS_> hola
<DanS_> necesito saber que version de ubuntu seria mas estable en un portatil donde se necesita conmuntar entre una tarjeta grafica integrada y una dedicada
<DanS_> ???
<marcote> hello colombia
<gadda> mm
<DanS_> necesito saber que version de ubuntu seria mas estable en un portatil donde se necesita conmuntar entre una tarjeta grafica integrada y una dedicada
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-02-26
<andresmujica-lat> aghh.. ya se acabo?  no alcance a llegar antes.
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica-lat, igual
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica-lat, no es ma;ana miercoles_
<andresmujica-lat> hmm
<andresmujica-lat> aghhh
<andresmujica-lat> hahahaha
<andresmujica-lat> k confusion
<andresmujica-lat> pense k era hpoy
<andresmujica-lat> lina me confunmdio porque me escribio por whatsapp acerca de telegram...
<andresmujica-lat> y me quede sin celu y no supe mas...
<andresmujica-lat> claro hoy es martes
<andresmujica-lat> que idiota
<andresmujica-lat> oiga don SergioMeneses
<andresmujica-lat> me escribio un muchacho del council haciendo un healthchek
<andresmujica-lat> yo le respondi
<andresmujica-lat> pero nunca me respondio...
<andresmujica-lat> :/
<andresmujica-lat> entonces quede como igual...
<andresmujica-lat> no recuerdo el nombre...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica-lat, fresco
<SergioMeneses> respecto al healtcheck se va a hacer una respuesta en general
<SergioMeneses> auinq yo personalmente respondo a lo q me responden
<SergioMeneses> nos dividimos ese trabajo
<andresmujica-lat> ahhh oki
<SergioMeneses> eso si q nos ha quitado tiempo
<SergioMeneses> :S
<andresmujica-lat> claro
<andresmujica-lat> me imagino
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica-lat, y que mas?  tiempo sin verlo
<andresmujica-lat> bien trabajando en forma
<andresmujica-lat> bastante copado en la agenda
<andresmujica-lat> çvenga cuando lancen lo de conferencias en ubuconla me avisa
<andresmujica-lat> quiero dar una charla
<andresmujica-lat> y si tienen informacion de como patrocinar
<andresmujica-lat> mandemela
<andresmujica-lat> para mirarla
<andresmujica-lat> SIN COMPROMISO
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica-lat, jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> la informacion es publica para los del concilio
<SergioMeneses> ud debe tener la carpeta compartida en su drive
<SergioMeneses> >D
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> sino fresco ma;ana le paso todo
<andresmujica-lat> ahhmmm no he mirado
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica-lat, fresco :D
<Jhosman-nexus4> hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-02-27
<Jhosman-nexus4> buenas
<BartOC3> Buenas Jhosman-nexus4
<IngForigua> BrayanBautista: le dije el canal de #uco no este
<IngForigua> no me mande privados joder
<Jhosman-nexus4> se ha avanzado alfo?
<IngForigua> Jhosman-nexus4: 8:54
<Jhosman-nexus4> que?
<julianarmando> Buenas noches!
<BartOC3> Buenas Noches julianarmando BrayanBautista CarlosNeyPastor IngForigua Jhosman-nexus4
<SergioMeneses> llegue
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, dejeme reviso eso desde la pc
<BartOC3> Listo SergioMeneses ...estamos hablando lo de UbuConLa
<BartOC3> cierto?
<Jhosman-nexus4> no se ando desde el celu
<Jhosman-nexus4> leo
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, si, yo le escribo por gtalk
<SergioMeneses> bueno Jhosman-nexus4 BartOC3 julianarmando BrayanBautista vamos empezando?
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses:  si empezemos
<linaporras> Buenas noches
<BrayanBautista> Buenas noches linaporras
<BartOC3> Buenas Noches linaporras
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, hola
<linaporras> Que alegría leerlos por acá
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, lo mismo
<BartOC3> Quien modera... esta reunion...
<linaporras> ujuju...
<SergioMeneses> Jhosman-nexus4, linaporras julianarmando ?
<Jhosman-nexus4> estoy fesde el cel en la calle
<pescamillam> yo estoy desde el pc pero pues no soy del concilio :)
<linaporras> ta bien yo modero
<BartOC3> linaporras:  esta es la agenda: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/742/detail/
<BrayanBautista> perfecto.
<julianarmando> No se si la señorita moderadora desee incluir lo de Telegram en la agenda :P
<linaporras> La señorita moderadora
<linaporras> agregará en unos segundos eso a la agenda
<linaporras> :)
<linaporras> Iniciemos
<linaporras> 1. Participación en Campus Party
<linaporras> mmm Sergio me recuerdas como hago el set del tema
<julianarmando> hago un parentesis * Deberiamos tener una guia de manejo del irc para moderadores, que abrir tema, que sacar logs, que abrir votaciones que terminar meeting y todas esas cosas *
<linaporras> sería super, aunque no sé si exista... ahorita va y Sergio y dice que si... aveces el canal muestra todo eso, pero hoy no :(
<SergioMeneses> no hay irc
<SergioMeneses> digo no hay bot
<linaporras> :( ¿qué pasó con el bot?
<julianarmando> QEPD Bot :(
<julianarmando> Pues sigamos no?
<SergioMeneses> sigamos
<SergioMeneses> hablabamos del campus
<linaporras> Si, participación en CP
<linaporras> ¿quién tiene info al respecto?
<SergioMeneses> bueno... en la descripcion dice que vamos a discutir la participacion
<SergioMeneses> ...asi que podemos empezar por alli
<julianarmando> Pues jhosman es el que ha estado pendiente, por ahi vi que estuvo preguntando y por ahi hay un correo que dice de los cambios en la organizacion del evento para este año
<linaporras> Cierto, muy cierto.... es que hasta donde recuerdo el año anterior la participación tuvo algunas dificultades por el tema de pago de viáticos, aceptación de ponencias...
<IngForigua> kiai
<Jhosman-nexus4> bueno aun no hanbpagadoblp del año pasado
<Jhosman-nexus4> ammm pwro pues ahi eata la propueata pata este año
<IngForigua> orphenn: que mas viejo
<julianarmando> mejor dicho el tema central es ¿Vamos a participar como comunidad en el campus party de este año?
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando, es un comienzo
<SergioMeneses> yo diria que siempre es bueno participar si nos tenemos las facilidades para hacerlo
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando, linaporras Jhosman-nexus4 ?
<Jhosman-nexus4> lobmismo q sergio
<julianarmando> Claro, aunque tambien hay que tener en cuenta que este año es en Cali, pero me parece importante participar :D
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando, ]1
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses:  +1
<SergioMeneses> +1
<linaporras> Yo esoty de acuerdo hay que participar
<linaporras> :)
<BrayanBautista> Exacto
<linaporras> Entonces definimos que participaremos, pero y las condiciones o la estrategia de participación?
<SergioMeneses> otra cosa que debemos unificar es que nombremos una voz para hacer el contacto con campus... porq la desinformacion no va conmigo
<linaporras> Jjajajaja, de acuerdo
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, no son condiciones... es mirar ellos que ofrecen y si estamos comodos, no es mas.
<Jhosman-nexus4> yo pedi q escrobieran al mail del concilio pata tofos andar informados de tofo
<Jhosman-nexus4> todo
<julianarmando> Eso es, y ya el contacto con la nueva persona a cargo de las comunidades esta.
<Jhosman-nexus4> si es angelica
<SergioMeneses> esa es la idea
<BartOC3> Jhosman-nexus4:  ellos no entienden que tienen que enviar la informacion a la lista... es por eso que el contacto de campus mantenga informado...
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, si, de acuerdo
<Jhosman-nexus4> es un mail como cualquier otro solo es q cambien mi mail por el dwl concilio
<IngForigua> Veeeee que pereza ese tema de campus
<IngForigua> me dare una vuelta
<IngForigua> ya vengo
<SergioMeneses> bueno Jhosman-nexus4 julianarmando BartOC3 linaporras se tiene que escoger a ese contacto... alguien que nos pueda colaborar con eso.
<Jhosman-nexus4> vaya a ver si la marrana ya puso
<julianarmando> Igual es mejor definir un contacto, ya sea que escriban a la lista o escriban al correo del contacto porque en ultimas escriben a la lista y tiene que haber un encargado de contestar no hacer de eso algo publico y que cualquiera este escribiendo a campus party desde la lista, eso seria peor de desordenado
<BartOC3> yo creo que julianarmando y mi persona no podemos hacer contacto ya que somos contactos de otras comunidades...u.U
<julianarmando> Me parece Bart :D
<SergioMeneses> Jhosman-nexus4, IngForigua por favor... no saque en estrato, si
<IngForigua> Jhosman-nexus4: see bro mejor
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, julianarmando Jhosman-nexus4 linaporras que tal si ponemos de contacto a BrayanBautista ?
<Jhosman-nexus4> no me parece q brayan lo sea
<Jhosman-nexus4> ni pudo llevar las redes socisles u.u
 * AndresViejitoMuj buenas a todos...
<SergioMeneses> Jhosman-nexus4, entonces abrir la convocatoria en la lista de correos
<BrayanBautista> esta en decisión de ustedes, no pude llevarlo en su momento porque se presentaron problemas en las que no podia acceder
<IngForigua> patron
<Jhosman-nexus4> si bueno quien cuente con la disposicion y tiempo
<SergioMeneses> Jhosman-nexus4, eso se envia a la lista no ay problma
<BrayanBautista> exacto.
<SergioMeneses> siempre es bueno que la gente se involucre con la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, moderadora seguimos?
<linaporras> pues yo podría ser el contacto ...
<linaporras> igual el tema de decisiones se tomaria en conjunto
<linaporras> Entonces quedamos en que la lista del concilio queda para que envíen la información de Campus
<linaporras> y la personas full contacto, pues... en el camino vemos...
<linaporras> Ahora vamos al segundo punto Bugs Vision
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, si ud lo toma, no creo q ninguno aqui se oponga
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, julianarmando AndresViejitoMuj Jhosman-nexus4 , algo que decir para q linaporras sea el contacto en campus?
<Jhosman-nexus4> no
<julianarmando> No tengo nada que decir
<BartOC3> no
<SergioMeneses> bueno linaporras creo ya esta esa parte xD .... seguimos?
<linaporras> Vamos pal 2
<linaporras> Bug Vision
<linaporras> Nuestra visión
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, han llegando propuestas?
<IngForigua> Señores le voy a dejar una duda me preocupa bastante que algunos miembros del concilio solo piensen en farandula ir a eventos y asistir a reuniones tambien me preocpa la doble moral de algunos que no llevan la bandera de los valores y principios de software libre, he visto como se transformo esto en un mercado sin moral, veo a ubuntu colombia en 6 meses algo como esto https://www.facebook.com/groups/linuxparatodos/?fref=ts que la gen
<linaporras> miren el pad: http://piratepad.net/IA6og4uiTw
<BrayanBautista> Forigua +1
<julianarmando> A mi me parece mas importante que redactar la nueva vision, mirar si hemos cumplido, porque ese en ultimas es el objetivo no ?
<IngForigua> por mi parte le dare unfollow a todo lo que relaciona a ubuntu colombia y me saldre de la lista chao
<linaporras> Buen apunte Diego, perfecto para el tema de visión
<Jhosman-nexus4> ese fori
<BrayanBautista> ya se fue.
<Jhosman-nexus4> despues dice q lo volvimos a echar
<linaporras> De acuerdo Julian
<linaporras> lo primero sería mirar si hemso cumplido
<SergioMeneses> bueno una pregunta, se envio un correo recopilando propuestas
<SergioMeneses> no?
<linaporras> Posicionar para el 2012 a Ubuntu-co como uno de los equipos de habla hispana líderes en la comunidad mundial Ubuntu por medio de su participación en actividades de desarrollo, traducción, eventos, triaging y demás mecanismos que permitan mejorar al experiencia Ubuntu para el usuario de habla hispana.
<julianarmando> Y porque no ampliar la misma vision?
<AndresViejitoMuj> +1 julianarmando
<SergioMeneses> se puede adaptar
<SergioMeneses> concuerdo con julianarmando
<AndresViejitoMuj> yo creo que la visión esta bien, sin embargo nos falto encauzar esfuerzos en ese sentido
<linaporras> SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> AndresViejitoMuj, como delimitarla mas
<SergioMeneses> ?
<AndresViejitoMuj> por lo que no la cumplimos
<linaporras> mmm se envió un correo para el tema de la visión pero los aportes hasta donde veo se direccionaron todos al pad
<BartOC3> +1 julianarmando
<linaporras> AndresViejitoMuj jajaja
<julianarmando> O limitarla mucho mas y a un plazo mucho mas corto, por ejemplo, que para el 2015 Ubuntu-co sea la comunidad lider en traducciones oficiales de paquetes para Ubuntu... Aunque creo que ya la limite mucho xDDDD pero algo asi o adaptar la que tenemos, aunque no se que es triaging
<AndresViejitoMuj> hmmm... leyendo las propuestas creo que hay una confusión entre los objetivos y la visión...
<linaporras> jajajajja si fue demasiado Smart tú objetivo
<AndresViejitoMuj> julianarmando: ese puede ser un buen objetivo
<linaporras> jajaj exacto
<AndresViejitoMuj> una visión es amplia, no limitada.   Los objetivos son los puntuales, cuantificables, accionables
<linaporras> BUeno hagamos la visión y entonces lo que dice Julian sería pa adicionar a un bjetivo
<linaporras> pero eso hay que discutirlo, yo no diría 2015 le pondria un poquito más de plazo
<linaporras> jeje
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, a mi me parece q a dos a;os esta bien
<SergioMeneses> no se los demas
<linaporras> Bueno pa la visión entonces evaluando la visión, pregunto si somos líderes hispanos a nivel mundial y si participacmos en traducción eventos,triaging?
<linaporras> Sería entonces para evaluar en 2016
<BartOC3> si 2 años...
<linaporras> De acuerdo
<AndresViejitoMuj> yup
<linaporras> Entonces Para el 2016 Ubuntu-Co será...
<SergioMeneses> podemos seguir editando ese pad, cierto?
<linaporras> sip, pero es que así no vamos a terminar en nada... osea andamos con eso desde hace como ufff
<linaporras> ahí verán si redacto una y la recomentamos en la lista del concilio
<linaporras> y cuando creamos que ya esta lista
<linaporras> la socialziamos con la lista para opiniones
<linaporras> pero pogamosle un límite de tiempo a eso
<AndresViejitoMuj> +1 linaporras
<AndresViejitoMuj> tiempo + responsable
<linaporras> Bueno pues pero digan, me hago responsable, pero participen carajo :p
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, eso eso
<SergioMeneses> ya tenemos casi todo listo los de la ubuconla, vamos a tener mas tiempo BartOC3 y yo
<linaporras> julianarmando, BrayanBautista
<BartOC3> +1 linaporras
<linaporras> que bueno Sergio, porque Dios mediante espero ir :D
<BrayanBautista> +1 linaporras
<julianarmando> lina te apoyo :P
<linaporras> Bueno entonces acabamos la reu y redacto la visión, versión 0.00001 jaja
<julianarmando> entonces fecha para cuando? dejamos eso listo para antes de la proxima reunion?
<linaporras> y responden
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando, si antes de la proxima
<linaporras> 1 semana para discutirlo, la siguiente a la lista general, y en 15 días ya ultimamos detalles y se publica
<SergioMeneses> tratemos de trabajarle rapido
<julianarmando> Por telegram nos ha ido como bien, por ahi nos puyamos
<SergioMeneses> :D
<linaporras> Y frente a los objetivos, entonces cuando ya la tengamos lista ajustamos los objetivos, sería un tema para dentro de 15 días
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando, eso! que nos sirva Telegram de soporte
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, si
<linaporras> super julianarmando!
<linaporras> bueno entonces punto 2 listo
<Jhosman-nexus4> se acabo?
<linaporras> Punto 3
<linaporras> Peter Tacon y las redes sociales, creo que no hay mucho que decir sino que se retiran los permisos
<linaporras> no sé si alguien quiera aportar algo diferente
<linaporras> hablen ahora o callen para siempre
<SergioMeneses> bueno que paso con el?
<AndresViejitoMuj> +1 julianarmando
<SergioMeneses> yo no estaba cuando ese problema
<AndresViejitoMuj> yo tampoco que paso?
<julianarmando> No se que fue lo que paso :S
<Jhosman-nexus4> quw paso? que no hizo nada
<Jhosman-nexus4> ...
<AndresViejitoMuj> ahh ya
<AndresViejitoMuj> no es raro...
<SergioMeneses> Jhosman-nexus4, aaaah con razon jaja
<linaporras> jajajaj eso fue, no paso nada.... eso fue como a veces les pasa a ustedes con nosotras jajaja, que preguntan que hicieron y no... el problema es ese  jajaj
<SergioMeneses> mmm...
<linaporras> que no hicieron nada XD
<linaporras> Bueno entonces se le retiran los permisos
<linaporras> Jhosman, quedas encargado de ese?
<SergioMeneses> bueno yo diria que buscar a alguien que nos ayude con eso
<julianarmando> xDD hemos tenido como problemas con la administracion de las redes sociales no? pero si, por ahora yo voto por retirar permisos
<SergioMeneses> tal vez BrayanBautista o ofprieto
<linaporras> Sip, ese tema es bien denso!
<SergioMeneses> ...si reritarlos de una
<BrayanBautista> quiero tomarme la voz un momento
<linaporras> Pues BrayanBautista
<linaporras> dale pues
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista, ?
<SergioMeneses> es un trabajo importante
<SergioMeneses> de altisima responsabilidad
<linaporras> Brayaaan reacciona, reanimación a Braya
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> se durmio
<Jhosman-nexus4> que dijeron? perfi conexion
<BrayanBautista> estoy escribiendo....
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista, ok ok... siga
<linaporras> que quedas encargado de retirar los permisos al señor Tacon
<Jhosman-nexus4> ok
<Jhosman-nexus4> malana lo hago
<linaporras> Y estamos invitando a que Brayan y Oscar apoyen el tema de redes
<AndresViejitoMuj> +1 linaporras
<BrayanBautista> bueno compañer@s  la comunidad a cambiado muchisimo, estamos dejando a un lado la filosofia del software libre, lo que por detras unio a esta comunidad, practicamente nos estamos dejando llevar como si fueramos simples publicistas de una distribución linux y ya, porfavor lean un poco el grupo de UbuntuCo, poco a poco esto se esta transformando en un mercado
<BrayanBautista> un poco de conciencia de volver a la filosofia del SL esto no es un mercado
<linaporras> mmm querido Brayan, me gustaría que profundizaras un poco más en eso
<BrayanBautista> de generarle dinero al tio mark
<BrayanBautista> Practicamente nos estamos desviando de la visión
<BrayanBautista> como comunidad
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista, una idea interesante!
<Jhosman-nexus4> mia robots funcionan am pelo jejejje
<SergioMeneses> y muy respetable
<pescamillam> Brayan, creo que lo principal de la comunidad no es solo el desarrollo de software sino la promocion del mismo tambien
<BrayanBautista> exacto en eso tiene toda la razón
<BrayanBautista> pero estamos dejando el desarrollo atras
<linaporras> Creo que empiezo a entender, ¿qué propones y cómo lo propones querido Brayan?
<SergioMeneses> bueno BrayanBautista y no le gustaria ayudarnos a mejorar el camino como comunidad?
<BrayanBautista> claro que si SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> lo invito a q nos de esa mano
 * SergioMeneses hugs BrayanBautista 
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista, pues no es para precionarlo... le andamos proponiendo q nos ayude con las redes sociales, ud es libre de escoger o ayudarnos en otra area
<SergioMeneses> ...no es nada de vida o muert
<linaporras> pero hable Brayan, tas lento pa escribir ala
<BrayanBautista> tenemos volver a renacer esa filosofia como comunidad, no es por nada pero maremos una comunidad de microsoft que promovemos el producto del señor bill
<BrayanBautista> tenemos que cambiar eso
<linaporras> Bueno un paso es la visión querido Brayan, quiero escuchar propuestas :D
<BrayanBautista> empezar otra vez como comunidad a promover la verdadera filosofia las 4 libertades la mayoria piensan que porQ es libre quiere decir gratis, No.
<SergioMeneses> bueno interesante el punto de vista de BrayanBautista
<linaporras> Me gusta tú idea
<BrayanBautista> Gracias.
<SergioMeneses> pero no quiero que nos extendamos mas de lo necesario de momento
<AndresViejitoMuj> Metiendo la cucharada (como siempre) lo que pasa es que no hemos logrado dar el salto de consumir a crear.    No tenemos estructura, recursos ni capacidad para poder aportar generando parches, traducciones, soporte (aunque creo que esto si lo logramos), nuevos desarrollos.  No estoy 100% de acuerdo con lo que dice BrayanBautista en el sentido que u
<AndresViejitoMuj> n componente muy pero muy importante como dice pescamillam es que promocionemos el uso del SW, recuerden que debemos lograr una Masa Crítica.  La ÚNICA forma de lograrla es promocionando lo que usamos.  Pero en lo que estoy de aucerdo con BrayanBautista es que debemos comenzar a trabajar en el sentido de desarrollo, de aporte.
<linaporras> interensante, pero Brayan escribe muy lento jejeje
 * SergioMeneses siempre ha pensado que hangouts agilizaria el proceso
<Jhosman-nexus4> LOL
<julianarmando> Yo en este punto tambien tengo mis dudas, seria interesante de verdad tener un lineamiento claro de lo que buscamos promover como comunidad y esas cosas jejeje :D y sin dejar de lado que aca hay todo tipo de gente, no solo amantes del software libre, sino a los que eso no les importa mas que el sistema operativo y asi :D
<AndresViejitoMuj> y efectivamente, reforzar el mensaje de que al usar Open Source nos estamos parando sobre hombros de gigantes, no estamos reinventando la rueda, sino mejorandola.. tenemos acceso a la receta para crecer y compartiendola crecemos mas.. ese mensaje hay que reforzarlo.
<linaporras> Bueno yo creo que para no extendernos con la reforma a la visión y la propuesta de objetivos específicos podemos empezar a darle un giro, un aire nuevo a la comunidad
<linaporras> me gusta ese mensaje querido Andrew
<BrayanBautista> Gran mensaje andres.
<linaporras> Concluimos el 3 con que Jhosman retirará los permisos al señor Tacón, y se invitará a Oscar y a Brayan a darnos más apoyo en redes, y a partir de visión y objetivos fortaleceremos el cmaino como comunidad
<SergioMeneses> Ademas debemos recordar que el apoyo de Canonical siempre ha sido estupendo
<linaporras> 4. Proyectos UCO
<linaporras> La primera parte es de Inge, pero se fue
<linaporras> pero Bart puede ampliar
<linaporras> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos/Documentacion/Infografia
<julianarmando> Se fue y segun el para siempre, entonces quien deberia quedar a cargo de ese proyecto o como se manejaria eso?
<linaporras> Ahí aparecen Bart y Oscar como participantes, entonces pues ellos, pero lo que quiero saber es ¿cómo podemos apoyarlos?
<linaporras> Si ya están trabajando el documento ...
<linaporras> BartOC3
<linaporras> ping
<BartOC3> Pues la idea era hacer una infografia...sobre como migrar a Ubuntu aprovechando el deceso de WinXP
<SergioMeneses> startubuntu?
<BrayanBautista> Me gustaria saber los avances de ese proyecto, he adelantado un poco y me gustaria trabajar en el.
 * pescamillam se despide, hay que madrugar
<BartOC3> Si SergioMeneses #StartUbuntu es mas con un compañero de Uco de ctg
<BartOC3> realizamos una del proyecto
<BartOC3> ya se las muestro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos/Imagen#Infografia
<SergioMeneses> excelente
<BrayanBautista> perfecto.
<BartOC3> Pensamos realizar una parecida del plan de migracion
<BartOC3> de StartUbuntu
<BartOC3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StartUbuntu/MasterPlan
<AndresViejitoMuj> esto puede servir de ejemplo?  http://www.google.com/imgres?client=ubuntu&hs=HmD&channel=fs&tbm=isch&tbnid=G-cmr7iEwOtEJM%3A&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.omgubuntu.co.uk%2F2012%2F02%2Flibreoffice-3-5-released&docid=-meF-j5A_dG9DM&imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fi.imgur.com%2FWjsnK.jpg&w=1754&h=2481&ei=1q0OU4zBL8bKkQfc4oDwBg&zoom=1&ved=0CG4QhBwwCA&iact=rc&dur=117
<AndresViejitoMuj> 0&page=1&start=0&ndsp=17&biw=1376&bih=710
<linaporras> :o
<SergioMeneses> esos links de AndresViejitoMuj jajaja
<BrayanBautista> jejej
<linaporras> Master PLan, super interesante
<AndresViejitoMuj> de pronto esto tambien https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-pKWxW59Bp3o/UwhnMlOu7HI/AAAAAAAAAEk/IUhc1MN0OHs/w480-h500-k/0fb25d5e-afb5-41ba-8a32-f9793bba1f36
<linaporras> Bueno y van a programar reuniones para eso o ¿cómo van o ? BartOC3
<BartOC3> Yo siempre he enviado la info por la lista pero nadien a respondio.. a los correos...
<linaporras> esa última que envió Andrew está genial...
<SergioMeneses> super bueno tener unos pendones con esas inforgrafias para la ubuconla
 * SergioMeneses apunta ideas
<linaporras> jejeje pues puyemos por el Telegram, yo no sé diseñar, pero si puedo aportar ideas
<BartOC3> Asi que eso lo realizamos cuando estamos un poco desocupado..para realizar la infografia
<linaporras> quién haría el diseño?
<BartOC3> el diseño tengo un amigo que no es de UCO sino de la comunidad de sl de cartagena que me ayuda con eso
<SergioMeneses> nosotros podemos tambien ir aprendiendo
<linaporras> ah okis, entonces cuadremos como un espacio para poner las ideas, o una hoja de ruta para eso, q dices Bart?
<SergioMeneses> a mi me llama la atencion... aunq pues soy algo biche en eso
<AndresViejitoMuj> esta tambien podría inspirar http://i.imgur.com/BxalXmu.jpg
<BartOC3> En el transcurso de la semana envio un correo para convocar a un hangout... para hablar sobre realizar esta actividades
<linaporras> jajajaja mmm y recuerdas por telegram... esos Hangouts me matan porque a veces ando sin conexión o de viaje..
<linaporras> :s
<AndresViejitoMuj> esta esta super http://cdn2.business2community.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/why-desktop-linux-is-taking-over.jpg
<linaporras> Si pero sugiero no hacer algo tan recargado de letra
<linaporras> sino imagentes
<linaporras> *imágenes
<linaporras> que sea sencillo porque va para usuarios de Windows jejej
<linaporras> bueno entonces Bart queda a cargo, para citar el Hangout
<linaporras> y para puyar en Telegram :p
<SergioMeneses> interesante
<SergioMeneses> compa;eros me quedo sin bateria
<linaporras> la siguiente parte de ese punto es: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos/Desarrollo
<BartOC3> +1
<BartOC3> señores me tengo que retirar voy en camino para mi casa...a
<BartOC3> saludos
<linaporras> Ese proyecto anda un poco estancando, julianarmando...
<SergioMeneses> algo intempestiva la retirada, no?
<linaporras> y parece ser pro problemas de comunicación
<julianarmando> se desvanecen poco a poco... creo que en eso ando yo en ese proyecto :P
<linaporras> jajajaja
<linaporras> ave maría, pues llegue rápido Bart
<julianarmando> jajaja, esta algo estancado, la app de Android pues, no hay cuenta de google play para subirla, hay que hacer una "vaca"
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando, no importa
<linaporras> Si julianarmando... yo propongo algo agresivo.... y es hacer la appa de nuevo y firmarla aparte... cmabiarle el nombre o algo... no es adecuado, no sé si se pueda
<linaporras> ..eso es para la de firefoz..
<julianarmando> aunque Jhosman dijo que el donaba la plata, porque, yo tengo una cuenta en Google Play pero pues pasa lo mismo que la vez pasada
<SergioMeneses> no podemos hacer la apk y alojarla en nuestro sitio? mientas
<linaporras> bueno ombre cuanto toca pagar
<linaporras> y lo hacemos ya
<julianarmando> uyyy patrona, creo que son $25 usd
<Jhosman-nexus4> yo pago
<linaporras> bueno Jhos paga y siquiere le ayudo pero solucionemos eos ya
<linaporras> que estamos aqui
<julianarmando> Pero la idea es que esa cuenta quede unicamente para UCO no subir nada mas ahi
<linaporras> porque sino quedamos ahi mas dias ahí...
<linaporras> estás agree Jhos?
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando, +1
<SergioMeneses> es mas esa plata se puede reponer con donaciones
<SergioMeneses> bueno compa;eros, me retiro
<Jhosman-nexus4> igual q mas se va a subir jiji
<SergioMeneses> 22:30 ya y ando sin carga
<linaporras> jajaja
<linaporras> bueno pero areglemos eso de una vez
<julianarmando> seria lo ideal :D y pues la app hay lo que hay desarrollado, seria "encapsularla" como app de Android lo que hay en firefox os y ya tendriamos algo
<Jhosman-nexus4> ok
<linaporras> Genial, pero bueno ome, Julian y Jhos ya mismito arreglemos eso
<julianarmando> listo, de esta noche no pasa?
<andresmuj> una pregunta.. ya hablaron de ubuconla?
<linaporras> julian estaré pendiente, si jhos no soluciona entonces cuadramos los dos...
<julianarmando> No, y creo que no estaba en la agenda ubuconla
<linaporras> pero de que se soluciona, se soluciona...
<linaporras> Exacto julian, no lo tenemos en la agenda..
<linaporras> pero anotado para la próxima..
<julianarmando> Quedo pendiente tambien lo de telegram
<linaporras> mmm ps si porque ya todos se fueron
<linaporras> mmm en realdida no
<linaporras> en realdiad aun tenemos quorum julianarmando
<julianarmando> es gracioso porque queda mas a la mano telegram y no empezarian a irse porque salen de la oficina
<linaporras> ese es el siguiente punto 5 Telegram
<linaporras> En realidad sería telegram, y hangouts, con el fin de mejorar las reuniones y mejorar la comunicación
<linaporras> querdo Andrew, juliarmando, Jhosman-nexus4
<linaporras> ¿qué opinan en ese punto?
<linaporras> o lo dejamos pa la otra semana
<linaporras> dijo para 15 días
<andresmuj> la verdad no estoy de acuerdo por el registro y porque es excluyente
<julianarmando> Pues a mi me parece mejor, es que irc es muy viejo y no hay una aplicacion decente para dispositivos moviles, lo que dificulta mucho, incluso, seria mas amigable hasta con la demas gente de la lista para que asita a las reuniones
<Jhosman-nexus4> yo doluciono q
<Jhosman-nexus4> ?
<andresmuj> creo que el telegram (no entendi porque no whatsapp) sirve para no perdernos
<julianarmando> andresmuj excluyente porque? y registro porque?
<andresmuj> pero las reuniones hasta que no haya un medio que queden registradas y publicas y de facil acceso a las "minutas" no me parece que sean de otro modo.
<linaporras> porque el wasa ahora es de facebook XD
<andresmuj> julianarmando:  porque para entrar al grupo tienes que ser invitado y porque no hay acceso a los registros de las conversaciones de manera publica
<andresmuj> como esto es una comunidad
<andresmuj> todo lo que hablemos y digamos debe quedar registrado y accesible para cualquier miembro de la misma
<andresmuj> lo que hacemos sirve para la posteridad
<Jhosman-nexus4> telefram es libre
<linaporras> pues pueden quedar registradas y luego se publican, y de hecho creo que con una app que funcione bien para móviles y para compu, podemos mejorar mucho la din;amcia interna
<BrayanBautista> exacto
<andresmuj> y no podemos guardarnoslo nosotros.
<linaporras> y ser más efectivos, entre otras cosas..
<linaporras> Claro Andrew, pero es que los log se pueden guardar y subir...
<andresmuj> linaporras: es diferente.. quien dice que al publicarlo no se edita o no se cambia.  realmente no es un canal publico.
<linaporras> mmm pues es un tema de confianza...
<andresmuj> exacto
<linaporras> pero si se hace necesario tener una herramienta efectiva de comunicación
<andresmuj> y cerrando las reuniones y usando una herramienta excluyente NO generas confianza
<andresmuj> excluyente porque no todos tienen android o un smartphone
<linaporras> suspiro..
<julianarmando> y si nos volvemos bien cooles y bien innovadores para todas las comunidades de ubuntu a nivel internacional y hacemos uso de la api de telegram para halar las conversaciones de ese grupo Ubuntu Colombia de telegram y lo volcamos a uan pagiona donde en tiempo real se pueda ver el log de lo que se habla por el grupo de telegram de ubuntu colombia?
<Jhosman-nexus4> bateris off
<linaporras> sirve para iphone, windows phone, para pc...
<julianarmando> andresmuj, telegram sirve para windows, linux, mac y celulares
<julianarmando> incluso, hay telegram para google chrome
<linaporras> uyyy eso me gusta julianarmando
<andresmuj> julianarmando:  eso seria super COOL y sería muy interesante
<andresmuj> julianarmando:  linaporras no tenia ni idea...  como soy tan "viejito"
<julianarmando> Si se logra hacer un desarrollo asi, valdria la pena pasarnos a telegram? osea sacando el log publico? :D eso los animaria?
<linaporras> exacto querod Andrew... y con un numero de celular (del admin) pueden pedir que se agregue al grupo de reuniones... claro tocaría crear el grupo de reuniones y mantener el que ya tenemos que es de solo concilio..
<andresmuj> (pun intended)
<linaporras> pues lee
<andresmuj> linaporras: y quien es el admin? cuando el admin desaparezca que pasa?
<linaporras> me encantaría
<linaporras> es Jhosman, el grupo no desaparece
<linaporras> y ya ando mriando si pueden haber ás admins...
<linaporras> igual andrew si  quiero invitarte a que leas sobre el tema para que te rejuvenezcas
<linaporras> jejeje
<andresmuj> y cuando Jhosman-nexus4 se vaya del pais que pasa? o se le pierda el celular o cambie de numero?
<andresmuj> ah querida linaporras ?
<andresmuj> no me faltes al respeto nena
<julianarmando> andresmuj, en ese caso el grupo queda con el numero viejo de jhosman asi se vaya del pais y se agrega el nuevo numero, cuqluiera dentro del grupo puede agregar miembros nuevos
<andresmuj> igual volviendo a la ppta constructiva de julianarmando
<andresmuj> me parece chevere.. eso seria muy interesante
<linaporras> jajaja perdón ... :( ya me sentí vaciada por adnresmuj
<andresmuj> que no hubiera posibilidad de manipulación y que quedara registrado en linea
<julianarmando> ejejej si, y ahi estaria algo de "desarrollo" que nos hace falta como comunidad
<andresmuj> de hecho julianarmando eso no podría integrarse contra irc ??
<linaporras> mira sto julian.... Q: Can I run Telegram using my own server?  Our architecture does not support federation yet. Telegram is a unified cloud service, so creating forks where two users might end up on two different Telegram clouds is unacceptable. To enable you to run your own Telegram server while retaining both speed and security is a task in itself. At the moment we are undecided on whether or not Telegram should g
<julianarmando> Cool
<andresmuj> bueno chicos.. yo los dejo, tengo que hacer.
<julianarmando> Pero no era como lo tenia planteado lina, yo planteo montar un cliente por consola como otro usuario de telegram que comparte el log en tiempo real :P
<linaporras> ash weno Andrew... que descanses... pues ese punto queda inconcluso, y queda la propuesta de julianarmando
<julianarmando> listo andresmuj hablamos ! saludos
<linaporras> ah me gusta
<linaporras> mmm jajaj pues yo lo estaba pensando de otro modo pero ta bueno el que dices jejeje
<julianarmando> jejeje sii toca es mirar el api, pero no lo veo tan dificil, sobretodo porque la mayoria de clientes son de codigo abierto
<julianarmando> y hay un cli para debian
<linaporras> +1
<linaporras> y bueno como quedamos poquitos... entonces julian serás el próximo moderador?
<BrayanBautista> perfecto
<andresmuj> julianarmando:  seria con estas dos interfaces https://core.telegram.org/method/messages.getChats   https://core.telegram.org/method/messages.getChats  viendo por encima.  por un lado se halan los id de los mensajes del chat y por el otro se saca el contenido
<andresmuj> chao a todos!
<linaporras> julianarmando
<julianarmando> Voy a echarle un ojo a esos enlaces :D gracias..
<linaporras> ahora si finalizamos, y pues seguimos por acá hasta que tengamos solucionado todo con telegram...
<julianarmando> listo!
<BrayanBautista> perfecto.
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-02-28
<dggiraldo> que tal donde puedo aprender ubuntu en medellin. gracias
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2018-02-28
<egresadosupn> Hola buenos días
